# CoD Black Ops 2 - NAT Typ ändern (Easybox 803)



## LiquidGravity (30. November 2012)

*CoD Black Ops 2 - NAT Typ ändern (Easybox 803)*

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines Problem bei Black Ops 2. Wenn ich im Multiplayer eine Party mit Freunden joinen möchte, geht das nicht. Nun habe ich das Problem gegoogled und anscheinend liegt es daran, dass mein NAT-Typ auf „Strikt“ steht. Einige Youtube-Anleitungen später, welche auch direkt für meine Easybox 803 sind, steht der NAT Typ weiterhin auf „Strikt“, statt auf „offen“. Ich habe sie 1 zu 1 so umgesetzt. 
Folgende Anleitungen habe ich benutzt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vDUpGktSMA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=768LN-9lS04
Das Ganze habe ich dann noch durch die aktuellen COD BO2 Ports ergänzt. Hat irgendjemand einen Vorschlag? Ich kenne mich mit dem Netzwerkkram nicht wirklich aus. 
Gruss


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2012)

Hast du vlt. zusätzlich noch eine Software-FIrewall an? Wenn ja, dann mal ausschalten und testen


----------



## LiquidGravity (30. November 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hast du vlt. zusätzlich noch eine Software-FIrewall an? Wenn ja, dann mal ausschalten und testen


 
Alles bereits getestet. Ohne Erfolg.
ABER ich habs trotzdem geschafft. Also entweder hab ich das in den Anleitungen falsch verstanden, was kaum möglich ist... oder sie sind schlicht falsch. Ich habe etwas mit den Trigger-Ports rumprobiert und siehe da, nun wird mir der NAT-Typ in CoD BO2 als "offen" angezeigt. 
Obs was geholfen hat bzgl. der Partyeinladungen, werde ich heute Abend sehen.

P.S. Sollte jemand das gleiche Problem haben, kann ich gerne posten, was ich genau geändert habe. 

Gruss & Danke
LiquidGravity


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2012)

Bei manchen Leuten ist auch einfach Zufall: mal mittel, mal offen - bei ansonsten gleicher Einstellung


----------



## Deathbringer2112 (25. Dezember 2012)

*Habe das selbe Problem!*

Du meintest du könntest mir alles nochmal schildern, wie du es geschafft hast 
Habe mit den selben Tutorials gearbeitet und alles exakt befolgt (habe auch die Easybox 803)!
Hoffe du kannst mir helfen 

P.S.: Ich bin auch ein ziemlicher Lappen, weil ich nichtmal weiß was Trigger-Ports sind!


----------



## LiquidGravity (27. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Deathbringer,

anbei mal ein Screen, der dich weiter bringen sollte.
ROUTER_CoD_NAT_Ports.jpg - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen

sag mal bescheid obs was gebracht hat. Bei den letzten 3 Personen hats geklappt.

P.S. beachte bitte, dass nur 2 Zeilebn wichtig sind. (die anderen sind nicht aktiv) Zeile 2 und 7 sind die einzigen, die du übernehmen musst.

Gruss


----------



## Deathbringer2112 (28. Dezember 2012)

Danke hat nach einem Systemneustart funktioniert!
Bin jetzt sooooo happy *_____*
Vielen vielen dank


----------



## LiquidGravity (28. Dezember 2012)

Schön, dass wir dir helfen konnten


----------



## McSebi96 (8. Januar 2013)

Vielen, vielen Dank! Das ist die erste Anleitung, die mir wirklich geholfen hat!


----------



## KazZiDy10 (14. April 2014)

LiquidGravity schrieb:


> Hallo Deathbringer,
> 
> anbei mal ein Screen, der dich weiter bringen sollte.
> ROUTER_CoD_NAT_Ports.jpg - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen
> ...


 

Ja Moin ich habe den selben Problem und ich weiß jetzt nicht was ich tun soll dein Screenshot ist nicht mehr aktiv wenn du einen neuen machen kannst wäre es super 
Vielen dank


----------

